# Bad Weather



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

Bad weather down south over the weekend caused a few problems. 

Rodney


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Most important is the mill OK:laughing: Hope everyone is OK. Looks like fresh logs for you. New truck in the works.
David


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll say, that doesn't look good at all :blink:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a close call  Hope everyone is safe!


----------

